# Logitech G19 with Everest



## USFORCES

Love the G19 display vs the G15.



























Some I made,


----------



## itzhoovEr

sexy


----------



## 45nm

So you purchased a G19 simply because of the LCD and the marketing. You had a G15 and decided that you needed a G19. That really doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## QuinnMallory

I just can't see paying $200 for a keyboard just because it has a display on it...I'd rather buy another nice 24inch HD Monitor and just have two set up and one playing a game and the second with all that info if I really needed it. I never look at my keyboard really.


----------



## wixdfast

Wow, I'll admit it, that's hawt.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *45nm* 
So you purchased a G19 simply because of the LCD and the marketing. You had a G15 and decided that you needed a G19. That really doesn't make much sense to me.

Hell my g15 doesn't do that. That is flipping amazing looking. I may invest yet.


----------



## Clinic

Eh, don't attack him just because he decides on a purchase...we could probably pick apart all of yours (and mine) rigs under similar reasoning.

Anyways, that screen looks great!


----------



## QuinnMallory

I'm not attacking it but it just seems if you have a G15 already, I'd just get a nice 24 inch monitor and go for dual displays rather then another keyboard with a small one.


----------



## Clinic

He might not have room or feel the need for a whole other monitor. I have 2 24" monitors...it requires a decent amount of space to be dedicated to screen. If the G19 were, say, 50$ less I'd probably have one in front of me right now.


----------



## Webrider

How did u make it to show like that? Mine only shows a white background with black fonts...


----------



## USFORCES

My G15 is over 3yrs old now and really happy with it.

I've been wanting a G19 and I don't plan on any major upgrades for awhile $169 shipped 2nd day I thought was a good price as for monitors I would rather have a 30" over dual 24s


----------



## USFORCES

My newest temp screen,









Couple others I made,

These Readings aren't real....


----------



## Anth0789

I would get the G19 but its so expensive just for a color LCD and multicolor back lighting.


----------



## USFORCES

Added a few more I made.


----------



## 70_Malibu

The G19's LCD is pretty snazzy!

I just picked up a G15 Saturday, though. I just can't justify the price tag on the G19. Besides, my G15 coupled with Everest tells me the EXACT same information, albeit, a lot less prettier. So, I actually feel pretty good about keeping an extra $100+ in my pocket.

Anyway, it is pretty cool, though! Enjoy!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *70_Malibu* 
The G19's LCD is pretty snazzy!

I just picked up a G15 Saturday, though. I just can't justify the price tag on the G19. Besides, my G15 coupled with Everest tells me the EXACT same information, albeit, a lot less prettier. So, I actually feel pretty good about keeping an extra $100+ in my pocket.

Anyway, it is pretty cool, though! Enjoy!









G15's are nice it's what I used for the last few years thats why I went with the G19, I paid around $100 for the G15 when it first came out and $169 for the G19.
Logitech is pretty good to deal with they just sent me a free G7 mouse


----------



## Black Magix

G19
G15

User-configurable backlighting
G15 has one color

Powered USB 2.0 hub built-in
G15 is unpowered and often times doesn't support more then one usb device

Supports any six simultaneous keypresses
G15 supports 5 + modifiers

http://www.everythingusb.com/logitec...ard-15952.html


----------



## rastablast

Love the G19, looks amazing, but I just can't justify spending 200 bucks for a keyboard...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rastablast* 
Love the G19, looks amazing, but I just can't justify spending 200 bucks for a keyboard...


Yeah I noticed they went back up in price to $199 at most places, a couple weeks ago they were $20-$30 lower


----------



## Ninjew

If I were going to spend more than $100 on a keyboard, I would honestly sacrifice the LCD screen and get a nice DECK backlit mechanical keyboard. But that's just my preference


----------



## Grimmwor

here's the Everest screen i am using on my G19...inspired by some of the other content I have found here and on the Lavalys Everest forums...


----------



## skydeaner

ok that's hot


----------



## KILLER_K

Just got mine today. So testing it out. Keys seem a bit more stronger while typing then on the g15 was. I got my favorite 3 colors set, depending on the light i will pick another to make it show better.

I'm going to go test some games out with it. Just to see what info it will show on it, etc.

I like the results you people are showing in this thread, keep up the good work.


----------



## Raiden911

OMG! That's awesome, Wished I didn't sold my G19.


----------



## MikersSU

Looks awesome. I just renewed my license for Everest. I literally just switched out my G19 for a Filco though


----------



## shnur

Hey, mind posting a guide on how you did it? I'd give you tons of reps =D


----------



## Njubi

yes,pls post a guide,im newbie my looks ugly black and white


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I sense necrotic powers at work here.


----------



## element6

USFORCES

sorry if this is objectionable to post, but I modified your one background bmp to my liking and just wanted to post it for others in case they didn't feel like editing it themselves.

I also made a .psd and .xcf (gimp) of just the background with the logos you were using covered up and two layers for the new ones. Let me know if you are ok with me posting that.. otherwise I will hold out.

For now I am just attaching the .bmp I made and a screenshot.


----------



## zrollo

Best use I have seen for that LCD. I wonder if you could of used this instead: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/c609/


----------



## element6

.. or in addition to?









You'd definitely have to spend some time scripting for that one.. but it's pretty doable.

I don't have any room left after triple 28" LCDs though







lol


----------



## Adiost

oh hello good sirs
how can I get this beautiful app on my G19?


----------



## element6

hello sir,

just go grab everest or everest ultimate edition and install it.

After installation run the app and go to preferences and enable the G19 LCD display functionality by checking the box for it accordingly.


----------



## ALAMO695

wat do you think ? (image stolen from Grimmwor )


----------



## Grimmwor

Recently switched over to AIDA64 (they acquired Everest and discontinued, replacing with their own product). Inspired me to update my G19 screen.

http://www.aida64.com/









By grimmwor at 2010-12-15









By grimmwor at 2010-12-15









By grimmwor at 2010-12-15


----------



## ScooterLibby

Hi everyone. I'm very glad I found this forum and, particularly, this thread.

I really like the custom bmps you have created and would like to use them, but I am having trouble getting them to fit on the LCD screen. In addition, when I use the Everest applet I have a black band (pictured) that takes up the bottom half of the screen and says 'Buttons to Use on device.' It seems to be the Logitech interface.

Any suggestions as to how to get rid of that black band and also how to apply the bmp's you have created? Whenever I try to add your bmp only a small corner of the bmp shows up on the LCD.

I am using Everest version 5.50.2100 in Windows 7.

Thanks!

Edit: I've added a pic where I try to apply the ADA64 bmp from Grimmwor. I could only fit a tiny corner of it and it comes out distorted, with the black band still taking up most of the screen.


----------



## Grimmwor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScooterLibby;11782443*
> Hi everyone. I'm very glad I found this forum and, particularly, this thread.
> 
> I really like the custom bmps you have created and would like to use them, but I am having trouble getting them to fit on the LCD screen. In addition, when I use the Everest applet I have a black band (pictured) that takes up the bottom half of the screen and says 'Buttons to Use on device.' It seems to be the Logitech interface.
> 
> Any suggestions as to how to get rid of that black band and also how to apply the bmp's you have created? Whenever I try to add your bmp only a small corner of the bmp shows up on the LCD.
> 
> I am using Everest version 5.50.2100 in Windows 7.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I've added a pic where I try to apply the ADA64 bmp from Grimmwor. I could only fit a tiny corner of it and it comes out distorted, with the black band still taking up most of the screen.


Are you using Everest or AIDA64? I had a similar problem. I recommend installing the most recent versions of AIDA64 and Logitech Gaming Software.

http://www.aida64.com/downloads/aida64extreme150exe

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/441/4956?selectedcrid=441&selectedcid=4956&WT.z_sp=Product&osid=&bit=

If you have an Everest license, you should be able to transfer it to AIDA64 (Everest has been acquired, discontinued and replaced by AIDA64).


----------



## ScooterLibby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimmwor;11783137*
> Are you using Everest or AIDA64? I had a similar problem. I recommend installing the most recent versions of AIDA64 and Logitech Gaming Software.
> 
> http://www.aida64.com/downloads/aida64extreme150exe
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/441/4956?selectedcrid=441&selectedcid=4956&WT.z_sp=Product&osid=&bit=
> 
> If you have an Everest license, you should be able to transfer it to AIDA64 (Everest has been acquired, discontinued and replaced by AIDA64).


I am using Everest. Thanks for the info. I'll try and transfer tp AIDA64 and will report back.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;6885064*
> So you purchased a G19 simply because of the LCD and the marketing. You had a G15 and decided that you needed a G19. That really doesn't make much sense to me.


It doesn't matter I have a G15 and would rather have a G19 just looking at those bad-ass picks.


----------



## sprayingmango

Hey gang, I registered just to post here. Thank you for making such great looking bitmaps!! Is it possible to get the newest AIDA64 bmp with a blue Corei7 logo instead of the dual core one? I tried to make one in GIMP but have no idea how to get rid of the white corners on the logo when I import it as a layer.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Grimmwor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprayingmango;11832961*
> Hey gang, I registered just to post here. Thank you for making such great looking bitmaps!! Is it possible to get the newest AIDA64 bmp with a blue Corei7 logo instead of the dual core one? I tried to make one in GIMP but have no idea how to get rid of the white corners on the logo when I import it as a layer.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Here you go...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also added my AIDA64 config file. If you are still on Everest, you should consider converting to AIDA64 (pretty much the same, just new company). I was able to transfer my Everest license to AIDA64.

http://www.aida64.com/everest-upgrade

http://www.aida64.com/downloads


----------



## SinX7

Man that looks nice! I love how clear it is for that screen size!


----------



## Javajix

Hi, can you post a picture for the corei7 980x which have 6 cores and gtx480 pls ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grimmwor

That will take some time....next time I am feeling creative I will work on it


----------



## Javajix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimmwor;11852258*
> That will take some time....next time I am feeling creative I will work on it


Many Thanks!


----------



## Javajix

I have made an example, but without levels cut and paste is very ugly:


----------



## Javajix

And Finally with AIDA64 Configured:


----------



## Grimmwor

Nice job dude


----------



## Javajix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimmwor;11854985*
> Nice job dude


Thanks


----------



## USFORCES

Nice, Supprised this thread is still around.

I got tired of templates and adjusting everything just right, now I just have it set so I can change the back ground to what ever I want.


----------



## leighteam

Hey guys... I too have a g19 screen and would love to see something like this on my screen rather than the ugly ass clock... Anyway, my photo editing skills go as far as paint, so I'm having trouble making my own. Can someone make one for me similar to the ones above? (Quad core, 260,etc) I would love you forever....


----------



## sprayingmango

Thanks so much Grim!!!! I love the creativity you guys come up with.


----------



## Muteki

Grimmwor How do you add that Text file AIDA64? Also can you change the Nvidia to ATI HD 5800


----------



## Muteki

Better yet how can we save our settings? LOL


----------



## 1010

Thanks guys for the templates there are some really nice ones out there here is one I tried to do of mine for the AMD fans haha


----------



## Garyx24

The damn keyboard is not worth $200......


----------



## BSB27

That is a sexy keyboard


----------



## mryourmom

Not much but newegg has it 20 bucks off right now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126053&Tpk=g19


----------



## EsKaMo

verky nice i wish i knew where to download everest im getting my g19 in tommorow :]


----------



## Tekgun

Everest is now Aida64 you can find them here.


----------



## Grimmwor

Updated for i7 980X


----------



## Grimmwor

Here are some other backgrounds that I decided not to go with, but someone else might like them


----------



## Emulator

hey Grimmwor, I'm waiting for my new G19 to arrive, and while doing so I'm checking out how to do these neat screens for the lcd. I have EVEREST ULTIMATE 5.50 and LOVE the screen you did in the earlier pages here . I'm actually going to take the one with the corei7 that was modified by another guy here,unless of course you can re-create one yourself which would be greatly appreciated. My noob question is though, ALL I have to do is copy the BMP's you have there on attached thumbnails?
If you would be so kind as to direct me step by step on exactly how to get my lcd looking like that. I already know to enable lcd in everest..but what next? and how do u get all the info so neatly placed in each box that way? thanks again..


----------



## Emulator

I figured it out, but I wish I could use EVEREST, because AIDA64 was the one that let me add the BMP images I saw here, BUT AIDA64 causes lag in games for me..which is very annoying, every 2 or 3 secs there's 10 fps drop and its very annoying.
I tried Everest 1st but I got a black screen with a white bar...It didn't let me add the bmp image size to everest. I'm on 5.50. As soon as I switched to AIDA64, the dimension was bigger and allowed me to add the custom backgrounds you guys have here.
If anyone can help me and let me know how I can do this on Everest correctly, I'd appreciate it thanks!

UPDATE: NVM..i figured it all out now..I'm glad I was able to get EVEREST 5.50 working with the g19..the problem was the NEWEST logitech drivers..they were not letting everest know that its a 320x240 display. I'm glad i got it to work with everest, because although I would love to use AIDA64..the stutters in games was unbearable.

update 2: so here's how I did mine using the bmp that was here, thanks again for your work. I changed around some of the preset boxes (and bigger font sizes) to info that I wanted:

http://img857.imageshack.us/i/imag0056u.jpg/


----------



## Rakhasa

Where can I get this? I have the G19, I'm very new to it.. bought it off an OCN member and was wondering what else I can do with the LCD


----------



## Grimmwor

come on guys...google is your friend

http://www.aida64.com/product/aida64-extreme-edition/overview


----------



## Rakhasa

Ah, I know all about the OCing programs - I just mean how do I get it to display on the LCD







I have no instruction manual or any of that sort here =( Thanks


----------



## Grimmwor

I will let the mods help you...it's not that tough


----------



## Emulator

Actually I was able to use AIDA64 after all..just that I had to install version 1.00.111, the later versions give me hiccups every 5 seconds in games..which is BIG no no


----------



## Javajix

Tron Legacy Version:


----------



## Grimmwor

Nice!!! Good work


----------



## ski-bum

Had to throw my favorite in:










Thanks to Grimmwor for the JPEG. +rep


----------



## Grimmwor

I cannot take credit for any of the art...I just stitch it together...but thanks


----------



## 1010

Hey need some help here i just recently got another 5850 in crossfire and now wen ever everest turns on it freezes my pc. Ive googled and found some reg edits to dissable .... Ulps (sp) but would rather not go down that route, just wondering if any of u have had this problem and if u have got around it cause i love being able to monitor usage or temps during gaming


----------



## ski-bum

I'm planning on a clean install of my OS for my new SSD. I have some nice LCD screens made for my system. Where does Lavalys save these files, so I can copy them to reinstall later?
Program Files(x86)/Lavalys/Everest Ultimate Edition/...then where?
Is it "everest.rpf" or "everest...config settings" Those are the only two that have been modified this year.

Never mind.. Found it. FYI It is the Everest.ini or AIDA64.ini ....config settings file.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

That looks sick man!! I have to say...I have two 23inch moniters(both 1080P) and I use the G15. When I build another rig an a few months, I'm getting the G19...No 2x 23/24 inch moniters is not enough...Dream set ip is a 30inch center, with two 24incher's on both side's, and a G19 but thats just a dream lol


----------



## Without Wax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimmwor;8544117*
> here's the Everest screen i am using on my G19...inspired by some of the other content I have found here and on the Lavalys Everest forums...


Hello Grimmwor. Nice patching up work buddy









Could you post the everest background without the everest writing please? I really do like that one. Also did you add the writing before or after in aida64? Look like it is done outside of aida, if so post one without everest writing and with the core1, core2, mem, gpu etc.

Keep up the great work. If you have made any others, do share


----------



## Xirtron

Hey Grimmwor,

Would you post the different icons you used in these that way we can just take the blank layout we want and use the different memory or cpu or gpu logos allowing us to mix and match them to our own system?

I love the layouts keep coming up with new ones


----------



## new2me

Hello,

I recently bought G19 and installed AIDA 64 Extreme Edition but I am very impressed by you G19 screen. Could you please help me how to set up like that?

My machine is CPU Intel Core i7 950 @3.07 GHz with ATI Radeon HD 5770 SLI.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Wow guys! some of those displays look great! I dont get why people knock the logitech G keyboards. I bought my g510 and had some regreat at first, but after a few months ther eis no regret and I love the keyboard, might pick up a g19 if I find it on sale soon.


----------



## USFORCES

Considering I started this thread over 2yrs ago I'm still using the same G19 everyday with zero complaints keys and everything works perfect and it still looks like new


----------



## GizmoDuck

I installed AIDA64 Extreme Edition (trial version).

Does the full version need to be installed for the display on the G19 to activate? Can't seem how to get it integrated with the program.


----------



## Oupavoc

How are you guys making these, im having trouble. I got a white screen with the some info from my specs. I see people got pictures and everything?


----------



## USFORCES

It has to be saved as a 320x240.bmp then added and moved up to the top of the list in everest so the text and temps show up on top.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15266767*
> It has to be saved as a 320x240.bmp then added and moved up to the top of the list in everest so the text and temps show up on top.


Thanks mate


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Aida64 recognizes my g19 lcd as a 160x43 monochrome display. Any idea how to fix this?

Edit: Nvm, just needed to update aida64


----------



## Miniblommen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010;12417618*
> Thanks guys for the templates there are some really nice ones out there here is one I tried to do of mine for the AMD fans haha


Can you upload the picture clean?


----------



## Kynix

Could anyone tell me, how to get the text correctly there? because every entry is freezing to the left upper corner. also,
could i get this picture clean?


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynix*
> 
> Could anyone tell me, how to get the text correctly there? because every entry is freezing to the left upper corner. also,
> could i get this picture clean?


You have to change the position of each entry in the options.


----------



## Kynix

thanks, but why XY:0 is in the middle, and i cant get anything to left side of the screen?


----------



## muppet1986

hello guys i am new here...

and i read all the posts but it is maybe that i am a noob but.. i cant figure out what kind of program you guys use to put in all the plugins
and is there someone who can help me whit it?

thnx.. mark

(sorry for bad english i am dutch)


----------



## d3xt3r420

hey guys, what program are you using for your templates? My experience is limited to shotty MS Paint, but I've got everything else figured out. If someone would like to volunteer a bit of time to help an appreciative G19 owner out, I'd like something with a blue/white Star Wars-ish theme, to monitor my FX6100, 560ti, and 2 fans... thanks in advance for anyone awesome enough to hook me up.


----------



## d3xt3r420

Well, I spent some time with it, and here's what I've got.


Can be edited for whatever you've got.


----------



## gunfighter6

Found this thread yesterday and thought I'd share my bmp for any Mass Effect fans out there.


----------



## d3xt3r420

Nice one.


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

All credit goes to "Grimmwor" for the backround image used in this Aida profile

This is a i5 and basic Nvidia geforce layout:



Aida updates any Logitech LCD keyboard every 5 seconds,i prefare 1 second updates which make more sence.








if you feel like you want to customise your own LCD update times simply override this, By my editing the Aida64.ini file in your program files normally "C:\Program Files (x86)\FinalWire\AIDA64 Extreme Edition\aida64.ini"
Open the file in your favourate text editor and locate "HWMonUpdateFreqLCD" .You will probably see something like this as a default setting of 5 seconds
(HWMonUpdateFreqLCD=5)
change the numeral to your preferred setting









the full custom profile is here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?yvzq7nkolaplzs9

for those who want to the PSD file you can get it here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?yvzq7nkolaplzs9


----------



## PepperNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackMoth.Ver1*
> 
> Aida updates any Logitech LCD keyboard every 5 seconds,i prefare 1 second updates which make more sence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you feel like you want to customise your own LCD update times simply override this, By my editing the Aida64.ini file in your program files normally "C:\Program Files (x86)\FinalWire\AIDA64 Extreme Edition\aida64.ini"
> Open the file in your favourate text editor and locate "HWMonUpdateFreqLCD" .You will probably see something like this as a default setting of 5 seconds
> (HWMonUpdateFreqLCD=5)
> change the numeral to your preferred setting


Sure, sure.
Or you can just click "File" => "Preferences" => "Hardware Monitoring" => "Update Frequency" and change the "LCD" value...


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

nice didnt notice that


----------



## ski-bum

Had to bump this thread one more time.
Just built a new system and now have six cores, so I needed a new LCD screen.
Thanks to Grimmwor for the backgrond, again!


----------



## Rckt56

Just took a small template for framework and used a little Photoshop magic and came up with this:



What do you guys think? I'm loving this keyboard so far cause of aida64!









EDIT: Thanks Grimmwor for the template!


----------



## VasPoly

Here is mine!!!


----------



## doubleyouare

Been a little while since the last post but thought I would share mine...


----------



## Seanis76

hi there, would you be able to share your template please?


----------



## astuce

Heres mine:



That's the main and only benefit of that keyboard, other than the LCD screen its just a basic keyboard.


----------

